# New site?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

We were promised it ages ago, and I offered to beta test, but have heard nothing... when are we getting things updated, Jae?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> We were promised it ages ago, and I offered to beta test, but have heard nothing... when are we getting things updated, Jae?


Funny enough i was thinking about that today.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

promises promises eh......... what promises?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im on it!

PHPBB is about to be updated to version 3, so am trying to find out WHEN that is, and to see if the migration from one to the other is smooth.

Jae


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Count me in too for the testing Jae 8)


----------

